
Ask HN: Strong SEO growth but how do I get bloggers to take notice - leeseibert
My side project web app is experiencing traffic growth from search engines but I can&#x27;t seem to get anyone to blog about the thing. It seems clear that a decent amount of people find it useful but I don&#x27;t know how get bloggers to notice&#x2F;care about it. Any tips?
======
hobonumber1
You have to convince the bloggers by answering the question: "What's in it for
me?"

Some tips are: \- Release a new feature and offer a blog an exclusive to blog
about it. Blogs like exclusives. Make them get back to you by a certain time,
and FOMO may kick in. \- Provide a blog a discount code that they can offer
their readers. \- When reaching out to the bloggers, choose the writer
carefully. Ideally, find someone who is interested in your niche and has
written about it before. Introduce yourself by talking about how you liked
his/her past articles, and how this relates to that.

Good luck!

